# Impossible de lire les chanson sur itunes



## FloFlo56 (19 Avril 2008)

bonjour a tous.
Derniérement a cause d'un virus  j'ai été obligé de supprimé ma session de mon ordinateur. Mon itunes a donc été entiéremnt supprimé cependan jai sauvé toute met chanson en les mettant sur mon disque dur éxterne. Ensuite jai retélécharger itunes sur une otre session et c la que les, probléme commence.  Jai remi toute met chanson sur itunes et quan jai voulu les lire une fentre souvrai pour mindiqué quil étai impossible de lire le morceau choisi. Jai tout éssayé , jai mi toute ma musique sur le dique dur interne mai impossible de lire le contenu de Itunes. 
Je voulai savoire comment il étai possible que met chanson soit lisible sur le nouvel itunes.
merci davance!!


----------

